# MPEG Streaming (Broadcast), Sender und Empfaenger



## adnox (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich soll fuer meine Abteilung folgendes bauen, bin aber am verzweifeln, da ich nichts passendes im Internet finden kann.

Es soll ein Sender entwickelt/programmiert werden, der eine Videodatei (AVI) - MPEG(-2) codiert - einliest und per Multicast (Broadcast) versendet. Dabei darf nur unidirektional gesendet werden (also UDP, RTP, etc.). Ich darf keine fertige Software benutzen, auch darf es nichts kosten. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, wie ich ein Videofile quasi in Echtzeit versenden kann, welche Bibliotheken dafuer in Frage kommen. Die Programmiersprache kann dabei erst einmal vernachlaessigt werden, jedoch sollte es auf Windows und UNIX lauffaehig sein.

Der Empfaenger soll den Stream einlesen, dekodieren und Abspielen. Leider soll das auch von mir programmiert werden (da es nur ein Teil der Features der zu entwickenden Software ist). Wie die Frage, wie kann ich da Dekodieren moeglichst einfach und elegant loesen. Dazu kommt noch das Anzeigen des Videos. Gibt es dafuer plug-ins, die man in die Software integrieren kann?

Das alles soll innerhalb eines LANs passieren.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mein Problem einigermassen verstaendlich formuliert . 
Es haette zwar auch gut in das Programmieren-Forum gepasst, jedoch denke ich, werden die Videoexperten eher hier anzutreffen sein...

Gruss
Markus


----------



## axn (10. Mai 2007)

Bin ja völlig überfragt wenn es um Netzwerktechnik geht, aber der VLC Player kann doch genau das was du vor hast... 

mfg

axn


----------



## adnox (10. Mai 2007)

Auf den VLC bin ich auch schon gestossen, und er macht schon so ziemlich das, was ich brauche. Nur brauche ich eben die Bibliotheken, und als ich den Source Code vom VLC runtergeladen hatte, bin ich da absolut nicht durchgestiegen.

Was ich braeuchte ist eine recht einfach zu handhabende Bibliothek, zum Anzeigen ein Plug-in und vor allem eine gute Dokumentation, wenn nicht sogar ein Beispiel dazu. Das waere bereits alles 

Ansonsten sind aber auch alle Tipps&Hilfen willkommen


----------

